

Redhat may be stacking the deck against Openstack rivals - aceperry
http://readwrite.com/2014/05/16/red-hat-openstack-mirantis-rhel-support

======
knocte
Lock-in? This is bullshit, they're simply focusing on just one product to
reduce their software consulting costs. If their customers don't like that,
then they can go and ask for support somewhere else (OpenStack and Linux is
not less opensource because of this, therefore the aforementioned lock-in is
not there).

